# Graduated college with a Math major but bored with Math



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

So I graduated college in 3 years with a Math major(4.0 GPA in math) and thought since I had fun in undergrad I should go to grad school. Which isn't working out at all. Between the extreme isolation, unbelievable study hours, and boredom with Math overall I really think I want to quit. I'm wondering if you guys can think of any jobs which require fast paced decision making without being stuck behind a desk all day. I love being physically active(I was a D1 wrestler, lift twice a week and currently do Brazillian JiuJitsu 6 days a week), I'm also a pretty competitive Magic the Gathering trading card game player, and have the ENTP curse of a love of debating. Pretty much I love anything that requires me to think on my feet and get creative with solutions. I'm also really young(21) if that matters. 

So any ideas would be appreciated and Thanks :happy:.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

JiuJitsu and wrestling. That sounds like a deadly combo: mixture of both endurance and strength.

Of the many careers that always interested me, architecture was one of them. Requires lateral thinking, hands on, and math... a lot of math.

Granted, architecture is one of those careers where you could make a lot of money or not a lot of money--many variables in play there. 

What kind of math do you enjoy, or did you enjoy? What were you planning to use the degree for in the first place?


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Antipode said:


> JiuJitsu and wrestling. That sounds like a deadly combo: mixture of both endurance and strength.
> 
> Of the many careers that always interested me, architecture was one of them. Requires lateral thinking, hands on, and math... a lot of math.
> 
> ...


Oh it's a ton of fun. I had a weird style in wrestling and do in jiujitsu because I was good at scrambling(Basically where neither guy is in a good position and whoever can figure out what to do first wins).Also years of skateboarding and just going to playgrounds and doing random stuff gave me really good balance .

I went to graduate school for statistics and used to be really good at probability(I passed an actuarial exam with a 9/10). I was also had a ton of fun at geometry because I could draw exactly what I was doing and get creative with the proofs. Yeah, unfortunately I'm about 50k in the hole from undergrad .


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

judowrestler1 said:


> Oh it's a ton of fun. I had a weird style in wrestling and do in jiujitsu because I was good at scrambling(Basically where neither guy is in a good position and whoever can figure out what to do first wins).Also years of skateboarding and just going to playgrounds and doing random stuff gave me really good balance .
> 
> I went to graduate school for statistics and used to be really good at probability(I passed an actuarial exam with a 9/10). I was also had a ton of fun at geometry because I could draw exactly what I was doing and get creative with the proofs. Yeah, unfortunately I'm about 50k in the hole from undergrad .


Stats is really the only math I "enjoyed." I'm good at most all math, but I enjoyed stats--got an A in college (not the level of stats you've probably done). To me they were kind of like stories.

I can't imagine careers involving stats is just a behind the desk type of deal (although, I'm sure it involves a desk. :tongue 

It's hard to answer that question, because I'd tell someone to find a job that they'd enjoy and could make a decent enough living, and then for those who are looking for the money (like our precious ENTJs), I'd say go for the money. If I'm not mistaken, a statistician can make some nice money?

I "would" suggest high school teaching, since "Pretty much I love anything that requires me to think on my feet and get creative with solutions," is basically what teaching is. xD But I don't like to usually suggest teaching, unless they had once thought about it. It's not a career one just goes into.

Yet, there's also no money in that, haha. You're in a little pickle, it seems.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Antipode said:


> Stats is really the only math I "enjoyed." I'm good at most all math, but I enjoyed stats--got an A in college (not the level of stats you've probably done). To me they were kind of like stories.
> 
> I can't imagine careers involving stats is just a behind the desk type of deal (although, I'm sure it involves a desk. :tongue
> 
> ...


You know teaching may not be a bad idea. I can't imagine there is a huge abundance of high school teachers who can coach wrestling.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

judowrestler1 said:


> You know teaching may not be a bad idea. I can't imagine there is a huge abundance of high school teachers who can coach wrestling.


That's actually a good point. If you can teach math, and coach a sport, you will be hard not to hire, and that's double the income in a sense. 

My English teacher was a football coach, and he's pretty well off.  Always wearing nice suits to school.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

https://www.cia.gov/careers/index.html


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Antipode said:


> That's actually a good point. If you can teach math, and coach a sport, you will be hard not to hire, and that's double the income in a sense.
> 
> My English teacher was a football coach, and he's pretty well off.  Always wearing nice suits to school.


My social studies teacher was a coach for soccer too, it's a good way to progress. He now coaches a professional FC! pretty cool.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Look into data analysis and data visualization, both areas of big data.

Statistics is a huge part of that industry, and there are a lot of opportunities (it's a newer field, so career paths aren't set in stone).

It's probably a little more desk than you might want, but there's a lot of room to make what you want of it (and make a good paycheck in the process).


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Go to Vegas bro..........use ur math skills playin poker or be a card counter at black jack. You'll have alotta excitment dodging the security as well as use those analytical skills.......not to mention chix 4 kix
Make a few bux. it'll be good for yah!



*<<<<<<<----------------------Take it frum a koon!*


----------



## McSwiggins (Apr 2, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> So I graduated college in 3 years with a Math major(4.0 GPA in math) and thought since I had fun in undergrad I should go to grad school. Which isn't working out at all. Between the extreme isolation, unbelievable study hours, and boredom with Math overall I really think I want to quit. I'm wondering if you guys can think of any jobs which require fast paced decision making without being stuck behind a desk all day. I love being physically active(I was a D1 wrestler, lift twice a week and currently do Brazillian JiuJitsu 6 days a week), I'm also a pretty competitive Magic the Gathering trading card game player, and have the ENTP curse of a love of debating. Pretty much I love anything that requires me to think on my feet and get creative with solutions. I'm also really young(21) if that matters.
> 
> So any ideas would be appreciated and Thanks :happy:.


So you're smart, logical, enjoy figuring out puzzles or problems, and staying physically active? I'd say you would be perfect for a career as a field agent in law enforcement. Like an FBI field agent, Federal Marshall, etc. I think the CIA does mostly paper pushing, so that wouldn't be physical enough for you. A lot of detectives do all brainwork, and never see the field until yellow tape is hanging from orange cones. By contrast, I think the SWAT team is mostly a brute squad, from what I understand. I knew federal marshall, and he saw a lot of action, and did a lot of creative thinking/crime solving. He was a former Army Ranger, and loved being a Marshall. When I was in high school, I knew an FBI field agent -- he spent half his time wearing a bullet proof vest, so I assume he saw plenty of action.


----------



## Levito (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow you seem like quite the grappler! I also used to wrestle and I am now interested in jiu jitsu too. But I am nowhere near good enough to be D1 wrestler status like you haha.

I definitely think being a math teacher and a wrestling coach would be very fitting considering your accomplishments. Even my wrestling coach teaches history, although his classes were excruciatingly boring :bored:


----------

